# Orient Star Classic WZ0041DV



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

The Orient Star Classic WZ0041DV. A piece I picked up in Malaysia (well, a pal of mine picked it up for me actually). I'm not sure its "only available in the Far East" to be honest but I've seen very few on many forum boards so to me it's quite unique. It has Orients own 40750 movement inside which is good for just over 40hrs reserve.

The indices are quite nicely polished and chunky in their application and the case, at 40mm diameter without the crown and 12mm thick is very comfortable wear what with the mildly curved lugs. When the light hits it right there is a lovely sunburst effect to the dial and again, light dependant, can range from almost dark brown to a striking rouge.

All in all, very nice and I'm pleased with it. It only really comes out on special occasions due to the sheer numbers in my boxes and today, the family is off out to celebrate the 50th birthday of my sister in law so I thought it appropriate to give it some show time.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

A great looking watch :thumbsup:


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

Faze said:


> A great looking watch :thumbsup:


 Thanks Faze, I like it, it's just a little less run of the mill. :biggrin:


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

reggie747 said:


> Thanks Faze, I like it, it's just a little less run of the mill. :biggrin:


 I'm on the hunt mate, I really like it.

http://www.amazon.com/ORIENT-STANDARD-self-winding-WZ0041DV-watch/dp/B004XUDKZA

Whoops, thought it would be cheaper


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

Faze said:


> I'm on the hunt mate, I really like it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/ORIENT-STANDARD-self-winding-WZ0041DV-watch/dp/B004XUDKZA
> 
> Whoops, thought it would be cheaper


 That's way overpriced. It can be obtained for much, much less. Keep lookin' :thumbsup:


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Interesting dial colour, different but looks lovely :thumbsup:


----------



## Andern (Oct 28, 2015)

reggie747 said:


> The Orient Star Classic WZ0041DV. A piece I picked up in Malaysia (well, a pal of mine picked it up for me actually). I'm not sure its "only available in the Far East" to be honest but I've seen very few on many forum boards so to me it's quite unique. It has Orients own 40750 movement inside which is good for just over 40hrs reserve.
> 
> The indices are quite nicely polished and chunky in their application and the case, at 40mm diameter without the crown and 12mm thick is very comfortable wear what with the mildly curved lugs. When the light hits it right there is a lovely sunburst effect to the dial and again, light dependant, can range from almost dark brown to a striking rouge.
> 
> All in all, very nice and I'm pleased with it. It only really comes out on special occasions due to the sheer numbers in my boxes and today, the family is off out to celebrate the 50th birthday of my sister in law so I thought it appropriate to give it some show time.


 That really is amazing I love the red dial alot. The watch itself is very grand Seiko esque.


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

Andern said:


> That really is amazing I love the red dial alot. The watch itself is very grand Seiko esque.


 It does have slight echoes of GS but fortunately, at a much more achievable price.


----------



## IAmATeaf (Dec 4, 2011)

That does look good, might have to peruse a bit more me thinks


----------



## SIB (Sep 9, 2007)

I really like the look of that, lovely red dial


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

SIB said:


> I really like the look of that, lovely red dial


 Thank you. It's unique in my box anyway.


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

I love Orient watches and that one is particularly gorgeous..


----------

